# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  d-bol and football

## hitta47

i want 2 start takin d-bol nd i play football at a small d-2 school. i am a little hesitant tho b/c i hurd d-bol is actually bad for ur endurance and speed how tru is this?

----------


## stocky121

d/boll will not be good for endurance because of water weight. Also you need test in this cycle. What are your stat's bro ?

----------


## fballhoss51

im runnin dbol at 35mg/day and test at 500mg/wk

my strength is going well, and my short distance running is fine, but when we do major cardio running, i would really rather die, but i havent run in a real long time so that may have something to do with it

----------


## bignatt

What position do you play just out of curiousity

----------


## fballhoss51

hitta or me

----------


## bignatt

Hitta

----------


## hitta47

i played saftey last year but they want me 2 put on some more weight nd move to linebacker which is my natural position

----------


## buckeyefootball4

i am reading speed trap by charlie francis who trained ben johnson he stated that ben took dbol 5mg everyday, then switch to 5mg one day and 10mg the other day.

----------


## skribbble

> i want 2 start takin d-bol nd i play football at a small d-2 school. i am a little hesitant tho b/c i hurd d-bol is actually bad for ur endurance and speed how tru is this?


I wouldnt worry about endurance since you're not running a 1600m or 3200m in a track event

----------


## lineclogger

Why do u need test with it? wouldnt u have good gains with out the test

----------


## boistheman

dbol is one of the best off season drug to take but only in the offseason and make sure you run some test with it.

----------


## 63190

You need test ester of some sort because it's a slow release. D-bol has a very short half life. It's just big positive spike and then a big dip in test. It's gonna shut you down and make any quick strength gains go away just as fast as they came and then some. Hope that helps.

----------


## lineclogger

Ahh So would somthing like Var which isnt as fast do similar work as the test?

----------


## 63190

Var has to be shot up every day. Test Cyp or Test Enanthate would be better. That only has to be stuck once a week.

----------


## filthyhitter

hey i had the same question but im a 305 6'2 line man

----------


## JWP806

This post is more than 7 years old. Dbol is a terrible idea for you. Spend some time, do some research.

----------


## DemiGodStatus

yeah , especially for football, you only want to add lean muscle mass, you are usless if you get slower, unless you are an oline man/nose tackle.

----------


## Ridge596

Wouldn't something like winstrol be best for football? Or like, tren /anadrol .

----------


## luckyderder

> Wouldn't something like winstrol be best for football? Or like, tren/anadrol.


i was definitely thinking winny or clen

----------


## Scottsdale

Test/anavar

----------

